# Game 18: Los Angeles Lakers (4-13) @ Detroit Pistons (3-14)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@ChrisWoj @bball2223 

Pistons are about to extend their losing streak to nine games. Sorry in advance.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> @ChrisWoj @bball2223
> 
> Pistons are about to extend their losing streak to nine games. Sorry in advance.


Yup. Lakers will be .500% in games Nick Young plays!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Already laughed out loud @ a couple Lakers "defensive" plays, but the shots are going in...

Wes with a nice block.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just tuning in. Fell asleep during pregame. Pistons lead 17-16 early.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Everything going wrong for Kobe. And i really don't understand why Scott puts Kobe, Young and Lin at the same time on the floor.

Oh, and Detroit has the most inept offensiveplayers in the league and are shooting .500FG% (Lakers .368FG%)


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

End of first. 19-19. lol.
Interesting that the guy that was getting it on (Boozer) was the first to get benched.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

This Ellington dude has a nice shooting touch. Him and Young keeping the Lakers up 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe looks terrible tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

0/5 and 5 turnovers. Wow.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> 0/5 and 5 turnovers. Wow.


hey hey hey, only four turnovers


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Don't want to seem cocky (cause the team isn't playing all that well), but the Lakers have no business losing to this team.

Hope Kobe (who is scoreless!) sticks with the team game and concentrate more on defense (he has left his man open a couple of times at the 3 point line).
If the Pistons keep on doubling Kobe any time he gets near the paint, i expect a whole lotta more 3 pointers from the corners.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Oh, and i can't quite remember the last player i've seen so great at drawing shooting fouls like Nick Young  It's really a treat to watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs to get going in the second half. But I'm glad he's still in pass-mode and getting others involved.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

They're tanking. It is depressing. I can barely watch.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

okay now 5 TO for Kobe


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Things are running smoothier (sp?). Wes, Boozer and Kobe scoring nicely in the quarter. Up 9.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lol. Kobe with 12 in the quarter and all of the sudden the arena gets louder.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

b...b....b.....blowout?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe with the double-double. Lakers 7-12 in triples. Up 19 (yes, i've pinched myself twice and seems i'm actually awake). Life is good.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DA FUQ? What's going on?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jordan Hill is singlehandly keeping the Lakers ahead.

Kobe with 9 TOs!!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Still unbeaten against the Eastern Conference!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kobe almost got his second triple double in a row

edit: oops, thought he ended with 9TO


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

seems to me he did


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome but awful game by Kobe. But if we can win with him getting 10 TO's, that's great. Fully expecting him to play better tomorrow. That said, his spurt in the 3rd was awesome as was his passing. Guys are hitting open shots. 

Jordan Hill is a ****ing stud. I love this guy. All hustle, all the time. Ed Davis came to play, too. Great rebounding effort from our bigs. 

Detroit is pathetic. I feel bad for their fans. They honestly look like they're tanking. How do you shoot less than 50% from inside 10 feet on the season? Crazy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539992708727599104


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

These guys are a riot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Is it just me or is Wes Johnson playing with a little more confidence? Sure, he still can't dribble the ball, but he had himself a GREAT game for a role player: 13 points on .833FG%, 3-3 on triples, 1 steal and 4 blocks.
If only he could consistently play like that...

Also of notice: the three pointer. 
In the last two wins the Lakers made 10-24 (Toronto) and 10-17 (Detroit). Not bad. Not bad at all. 
And considering the Lakers really don't have anything resembling a post scorer Byron Scott should put aside for good his aversion to the 3 point shot and run more plays around it. Young, Lin and Ellington are all decent-to-good on the shot, and Wes can be a menace, if open.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

TWO IN A ROW


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Woo! Now time to drop 5-6 in a row. #TeamTank


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Woo! Now time to drop 5-6 in a row. #TeamTank



Smh.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I too am a member of #TeamTank

edit: Currently we are tied with two other teams for 7th worst record....no bueno...must suck harder (lol)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Maybe we will get lucky and Ed Davis, Carlos Boozer, and Ronnie Price (get Clarkson some PT) will get very mild hamstring pulls and miss a week or two :devil_2:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lets get Sacre shooting some threes ala Mark Madsen when Minn were tanking the final game of the season



> The Minnesota Timberwolves power forward who had not taken a three-point shot in 135 games and 1,617 minutes over parts of the previous three seasons took seven shots from beyond the arc . . . in a span of 9 minutes 4 seconds. …
> 
> None of them went in. Madsen finished 0 for 7 from behind the arc (one for 15 overall) during the Timberwolves’ 102-92 loss. Not surprisingly, he doesn’t recall the experience fondly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I too am a member of #TeamTank
> 
> edit: Currently we are tied with two other teams for 7th worst record....no bueno...must suck harder (lol)



Smh.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Smh.


Oh I'm sorry...Did you want the Lakers to be one of those teams that are in the middle of the draft order every year and perpetually stay average at best?

You are in favor of retarding the future progress of the Lakers by taking away a top 5 draft pick?

Because personally Id like the Lakers get back into championship contention ASAP. This team certainly wont do that so Ill take a top 5 pick as a consolation prize.

Basel is in favor of retarding.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Oh I'm sorry...Did you want the Lakers to be one of those teams that are in the middle of the draft order every year and perpetually stay average at best?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have we ever been one of those teams? If we lose and get a great pick, great. But I can't, as a fan, root for this team to lose when I'm watching them play. If you want to, go for it. I won't.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Have we ever been one of those teams? If we lose and get a great pick, great. But I can't, as a fan, root for this team to lose when I'm watching them play. If you want to, go for it. I won't.


I dont ACTIVELY root for them to lose...I just give myself a mental mini fist pump when they do


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Have we ever been one of those teams?


Have the Clippers ever been championship contenders????
...shit happens


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> *Oh I'm sorry...Did you want the Lakers to be one of those teams that are in the middle of the draft order every year and perpetually stay average at best?
> 
> You are in favor of retarding the future progress of the Lakers by taking away a top 5 draft pick?*
> 
> ...


Building through the draft is overrated. 
When was the last time a draftee led his team to a championship? The 1997 draft?

Unless we are talking about a once-in-a-generation kind of player (wich the Lakers would be hard-pressed to get, considering their chances of a Top-3 pick are very, very slim), forget about it. 
Is there any Durant or Lebron looming in the NCAA? 
Heck, last years crop was touted as being very good and, so far, it's filled of scrubs. 

The Los Angeles Lakers, sooner or later, will get their next superstar. It's inevitable. They are the greatest franchise in the NBA, playing in one of the most atractive cities around.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Have the Clippers ever been championship contenders????
> ...shit happens


IF the Clippers are championship contenders, it's because they grabbed Chris Paul to put alongside Blake Griffin. Chris Paul. The player that would have been a Laker today if the NBA wasn't trying to screw the Lakers over.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> Building through the draft is overrated.
> When was the last time a draftee led his team to a championship? The 1997 draft?
> 
> Unless we are talking about a once-in-a-generation kind of player (wich the Lakers would be hard-pressed to get, considering their chances of a Top-3 pick are very, very slim), forget about it.
> ...


I dont care in the least about history on this topic. I care about the Lakers in their present situation. Getting a single player from the draft is not "building by the draft" (see: 76ers). In their present situation it is CLEARLY the best option to get a top 5 draft pick rather than no pick at all. If this present team all of a sudden turned it around and became halfway decent it would only hurt any future Lakers teams.....No big time free agent is going to choose the Lakers because they were 4 games under .500 rather than 20 games under.

Getting a draft pick is undeniably without question the best option the Lakers have at the moment since the other option is NOTHING, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING

Life lessons from UHF....I'll take the Red Snapper every time


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I dont care in the least about history on this topic. I care about the Lakers in their present situation. Getting a single player from the draft is not "building by the draft" (see: 76ers). In their present situation it is CLEARLY the best option to get a top 5 draft pick rather than no pick at all. If this present team all of a sudden turned it around and became halfway decent it would only hurt any future Lakers teams.....No big time free agent is going to choose the Lakers because they were 4 games under .500 rather than 20 games under.
> 
> Getting a draft pick is undeniably without question the best option the Lakers have at the moment since the other option is NOTHING, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING
> 
> ...


DaRizzle, my young brotha: the Lakers wouldn't be the Lakers if they would tank. Period. This is not THAT kind of a franchise. 

One of the seasons i was most proud of the Laskers was the one after suffering the most devastating blow ever sustained by an NBA franchise. They could have roll over and tank. They didn't. they fought.
Detroit tanks. Boston tanks. Even Philly tanks. Los Angeles doesn't tank.

Forget about it bro. Screw the "Top-5" pick. 

Honest questions (considering you go to some Laker games):
1- How do you think the season ticket holders would feel if the Lakers were losing games on purpose?
2- Would it be expected to be money-back requests from season ticket holders?
3- Do you figure the merchandising sales would stay the same or drop?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Basel said:


> @ChrisWoj @bball2223
> 
> Pistons are about to extend their losing streak to nine games. Sorry in advance.


Not surprised. Congrats on the win.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> DaRizzle, my young brotha: the Lakers wouldn't be the Lakers if they would tank. Period. This is not THAT kind of a franchise.
> 
> One of the seasons i was most proud of the Laskers was the one after suffering the most devastating blow ever sustained by an NBA franchise. They could have roll over and tank. They didn't. they fought.
> Detroit tanks. Boston tanks. Even Philly tanks. Los Angeles doesn't tank.
> ...


I know where you are coming from and I considered having that mindset too but I figured Id just be lying to myself. You are too caught up in wanting the 80's glory years back....It ain't gonna happen broski...things change. Owners die (RIP). I wish we were a perennial playoff team again but were are not for the first time EVER. Lakers never tanked because the Lakers have never been in this position to even consider tanking. Even if they have for a season or two the surely did not have a top 5 pick contingency to motivate them to tank.

Your (and mine) "perfect Lakers" "Upstanding Players" opinion was torn apart as soon as the Lakers signed Isaiah Ryder (yeah Im going that far back). Ever since that time period the Lakers have lost some of their "we are a Lakers family vs Everybody" to "What can you do for me now?"....Obviously the Lakers still won 'ships with this mindset but it was a different way to go about it. I dont blame the Lakers for that, I blame the changing environment of the NBA and how players changing teams became much much MUCH more common.

Pretty much what Im trying to say is your strong Lakers passion and allegiance is blinding you to make the right choice of opinion.

*
1- How do you think the season ticket holders would feel if the Lakers were losing games on purpose?*

Some would feel like you, some would feel like me...but the Lakers dont care either way. Somebody will GLADLY take that fans place (like me, Im on the season tix waiting list for past five years)

*2- Would it be expected to be money-back requests from season ticket holders?*

hahahahahahahahahaha...In the city of lights and glamor you expect the Lakers to even consider refunds? When are the 76ers gonna start issuing refunds?
*
3- Do you figure the merchandising sales would stay the same or drop?*
Sure they might drop for a few years but the Lakers sell soooooo much merchandise they would still be one of if not the top selling team in merchandise. Kobe is still on the team and all of Asia loves Kobe. They will be cashing fat checks no matter their record.

FWIW each year the Lakers send me a letter saying where I stand on the waiting list and what the season ticket renewal rate was. It was always 99% for the past four years until the Lakers worst season ever...then it dropped to.....95%

There will ALWAYS be people in LA willing to pay. An angry season ticket holder who gives up his tickets will not be missed by the Lakers


edit: After their worst season ever the Lakers are #2 in NBA team sales behind Miami when they still had Lebron. Im pretty sure this is just USA sales. Id have a hard time believing that Miami was #1 worldwide
http://gamedayr.com/sports/nba-top-selling-team-merchandise-104708/


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> One of the seasons i was most proud of the Laskers was the one after suffering the most devastating blow ever sustained by an NBA franchise.


When Mike Penberthy left? Whatchu talkin about?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I know where you are coming from and I considered having that mindset too but I figured Id just be lying to myself. You are too caught up in wanting the 80's glory years back....It ain't gonna happen broski...things change. Owners die (RIP). I wish we were a perennial playoff team again but were are not for the first time EVER. Lakers never tanked because the Lakers have never been in this position to even consider tanking. Even if they have for a season or two the surely did not have a top 5 pick contingency to motivate them to tank.
> 
> Your (and mine) "perfect Lakers" "Upstanding Players" opinion was torn apart as soon as the Lakers signed Isaiah Ryder (yeah Im going that far back). Ever since that time period the Lakers have lost some of their "we are a Lakers family vs Everybody" to "What can you do for me now?"....Obviously the Lakers still won 'ships with this mindset but it was a different way to go about it. I dont blame the Lakers for that, I blame the changing environment of the NBA and how players changing teams became much much MUCH more common.
> 
> ...


Bro, i'm not going into that. You know waaaaay more than i do (hence my questions) about how Lakers fans would react to the team tanking.
What i can tell you is that if i was a rich, courtside-seat season ticket holder with passion for the team, my reaction to tanking would be instant: F! that! i ain't watching this crap!
Deep down inside i feel Jack would react that way.

"Changing environment"? F! That! The Lakers won in the 70's. the Lakers won in the 80's. The Lakers won in the 00's. The ONLY mainstay the league has ever seen was the tradition of Lakers winning. 
Now my brotha wants the team to throw games off. To tank. Hence, to be the laughing stock of the league. I say no! 
Mitch said it better: Lakers don't tank. That's not our fabric.

Laker Greats like Buck, Cap and Big Game came into the induction of Byron Scott as the team coach because they were dying inside seing the Lakers sucking their way into the bottom of the league. No Laker can accept that. Losing is not an option.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> When Mike Penberthy left? Whatchu talkin about?


November 7, 1991.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> What i can tell you is that if i was a rich, courtside-seat season ticket holder with passion for the team, my reaction to tanking would be instant: F! that! i ain't watching this crap!
> Deep down inside i feel Jack would react that way.


You have that opinion and Im sure there are a few rich but non-famous season ticket holders who feel that way. My point is is that doesnt bother the Lakers in the least. There will be 1000 more dentists,plastic surgeons, and companies that give them away to clients dying to get premier season tickets just for the prestige of saying so. 



PauloCatarino said:


> "Changing environment"? F! That! The Lakers won in the 70's. the Lakers won in the 80's. The Lakers won in the 00's. The ONLY mainstay the league has ever seen was the tradition of Lakers winning.
> Now my brotha wants the team to throw games off. To tank. Hence, to be the laughing stock of the league. I say no!


until the 90's players changing teams happened MUCH less. IMO the draft is a bigger deal now. You cant take what happened back then and reflect it to what is happening presently. The Lakers wont be the laughing stock if they get a top 5 pick. Anybody in basketball will know that it is a calculated decision.



PauloCatarino said:


> Mitch said it better: Lakers don't tank. That's not our fabric.


No team has EVER admitted to tanking while tanking



PauloCatarino said:


> Laker Greats like Buck, Cap and Big Game came into the induction of Byron Scott as the team coach because they were dying inside seing the Lakers sucking their way into the bottom of the league. No Laker can accept that. Losing is not an option.


What they see is a close friend getting his dreamjob
What they see is a light at the end of the tunnel...down the road

I think every Laker great you just mention knows like everybody else in the universe that the Lakers wont win a 'ship this year. They know there is a PURPOSE for the losing for the benefit of getting BETTER.

I fully believe there is an understanding with Byron and upper mgmt that he will not be judged poorly for having a horrible record this year. That he is in it for the long haul and mgmt told him to just hang tight and bite the bullet until the time is right to strike regarding upgrading the roster.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

re the 'changing environment': call it the CBA (or series of CBAs) that have increasingly sought to level the franchise playing field and install parity


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The new CBA makes it so teams pretty much have to build through the draft. The days of the Lakers buying free agents and paying a measly tax are over.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so it's on the lakers to find another way to express their built in advantages - for instance Jimmy needs to insure that they have 'best in class' facilities and support teams (alex mckecknie for instance) etc


----------

